# Sprayer Question



## Aaron O'Brien (Feb 2, 2019)

So I am currently setting up my kitchen and am needing to replace the sprayer. I bought on from Webstaurant.com but it was male connection and I need a female connection. The sprayer on the left is the old one. I called Webstaurant to see if they sold adapters but they didn't and the plumber I called wasn't sure of an adapter. Can anyone point me in the right direction of getting an adapter or should I just return it and find a sprayer with a female connection?

This is what I bought.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Yeah, never seen one with a female end. What thread is on the other end of that hose? I can just start to see it at the top of your picture. Who makes the sprayer that you just bought? T&S or Krowne? You might be able to replace the hose also and get to where you want to go but we have to see what fitting is at the top of that riser on the wall.


----------



## AL5000 (Aug 23, 2019)

Aaron O'Brien said:


> So I am currently setting up my kitchen and am needing to replace the sprayer. I bought on from Webstaurant.com but it was male connection and I need a female connection. The sprayer on the left is the old one. I called Webstaurant to see if they sold adapters but they didn't and the plumber I called wasn't sure of an adapter. Can anyone point me in the right direction of getting an adapter or should I just return it and find a sprayer with a female connection?
> 
> This is what I bought.


Just take both the old and new to a hardware store or plumbing supply. Even Home Depot. Shouldn't be a problem getting an adapter. Technically you want a coupling.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I was going to suggest a coupling at first but then thought that if it were that easy the plumber would have suggested it. Upon investigation, those threads don't look to be NPT, and a look at a typical T&S spray valve indicates that they use 3/4-14UN (which I believe is a straight thread) for their inlet. (This is why I asked who makes the sprayer you got from Web Restaurant.)

On top of that I have no idea what the end of the hose is. The fitting on the old sprayer appears to have a rubber sealing ring and the hose end does look like it's tapered to seal against the ring. It's not NPT either.

So what it boils down to is if the faucet were manufactured by T&S, Krowne or Fisher this would be a simple replacement and plumbers who service commercial kitchens would know right away what to do. Unfortunately I have no idea who makes it and it's different than all the rest.

Looking at Web Restaurant I don't see anything with a female inlet but I do see a hose that might work for you with your new sprayer.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/re...d-grip-for-pre-rinse-faucets/600FPRH44LL.html

You could call T&S tech support also and ask them.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Like Halb mentioned, there's a "few" different fittings.
I've just ordered /adjusted/adapted a BPT to NPT (British Pipe Thread to National Pipe Thread).. a real PITA, to say the least.
Good luck trying to find a thread gauge for tapered pipe threads (they don't exist).
Find the manufacturer's specified thread & "try" to find an adapter from there.
Acklands-Grainger _may_ have an adapter/fitting.
Sometimes even eBay has the odd unit..
Give it up with Home despot/Lowes.
G'Luck!


----------

